# Paratya australiensis help



## thepoweranga (Apr 15, 2017)

Hello just wondering if any one knows if Australian glass shrimp (Paratya australiensis) will interbreed with red cherry shrimp?

I got sent some for free with my fish order and had no choice but too put them in my shrimp tank I'm cycling for some cherries.
















Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

highly doubt it.


----------



## thepoweranga (Apr 15, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> highly doubt it.


Just wanted to make sure seeing as there is pretty much no info on these shrimp 

Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

They cannot interbreed.


----------

